# Location Of Hot Water By-pass



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I am trying to sanitize the fresh water tank, and am stymied. Where is the hot water by-pass located on a 25rss. All I can find in the manual about it it is that it is optional. I fillet the tank, including clorox, and then hooked up to city water to check the hot water tank, opened the pressure relief val;ve, and nothing came out. Thus, I am assuming that the tank is by=passed.

Thanks in advance for the answers.

Rita


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Rita, I'm not sure of the layout of the 25RSS, but look for the water heater on the outside of the camper, and look in the coorsponding area inside, usually inside a cabinet, or under a piece of furniture. The bypass valve should be right at the water heater. Look at the lines coming into the heater, and there should be a 1/4 turn valve on the supply line, with two lines coming off of it. One goes to the water heater, and the other should go to a bypass line, the goes around the water heater. Simple turn the valve so that the handle is inline with the water heater supply.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

In my 04 25 RSS it is located under the rear dinette bench. Just remove two #2 square drive screws and the plywood will lift right off. I don't know where your water heater is located, but the bypass simply runs from the inlet to the outlet so it could be considered part of the water heater. It is under a cabinet or bench just inside from where you accessed the relief valve.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you, I found it. In the process I found that the bracket holding the table in the travel position, was poorly fastened. Shredded one leg of the jeans I had on. And a scratched leg. Not too bad considering.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Thank you, I found it. In the process I found that the bracket holding the table in the travel position, was poorly fastened. Shredded one leg of the jeans I had on. And a scratched leg. Not too bad considering.
> [snapback]97443[/snapback]​


Where is it?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

campmg,

It is under the dinette seat, right beside the slide out bed. There is a panel under the cushion that has 4 screws. remove the screws, and it is right there. There will be a valve (the only one) turn that, and you have un-bypassed.

On the other note. I found out the hard way, that our camper had poor table supports for the travel position. On both benches, they were basically, two pieces with a veneer to make it look like one piece. We had the table in travel position, I knelt on it, and 1/2 of one support let go. My jeans have one leg shredded by the screws, and fortunately, only a scratch on my leg.

That is really a safety issue. The screw points were what did the damage.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> campmg,
> 
> It is under the dinette seat, right beside the slide out bed. There is a panel under the cushion that has 4 screws. remove the screws, and it is right there. There will be a valve (the only one) turn that, and you have un-bypassed.
> 
> [snapback]98589[/snapback]​


Thanks for the help. I'll have to check that next time I visit the Outback. What we found (by accident) when my DW leaned with her knees on that cushion to reach something on the bed she pushed the panel holding the cusion into the space below. The panel is supported by a ledge around the empty storage space but didn't seem large enough to stay in place under pressure. The panel only takes up half the seat space so I'll see if the other half is secured with screws. It probably is as I believe the water heater is housed there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The bypass is right off the back of the water heater.

Those panels are not real strong, so be careful when you remove the cushions and put weight on them. Same with the table in the travel position.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> The bypass is right off the back of the water heater.
> 
> Those panels are not real strong, so be careful when you remove the cushions and put weight on them. Same with the table in the travel position.
> [snapback]98642[/snapback]​


When I first bought mine I considered replacing that thin luan with real plywood but I haven't had any issues with mine so far. That would be an easy fix for someone that does.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dh has now replaced the strips with wood and bolts. No more problems. Jeans are mended. so am I.

All is well once again. sunny


----------

